# Facebook



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

An Egyptian man, caught up in enthusiasm over the revolt against Mubarak, and mindful of the role that social media played in its success, has named his newborn daughter Facebook. One's first reaction is "poor little thing", but after all, worst case, they are syllables in a foreign language – better than many names one could think of. And besides, awareness of the role of Facebook pages in promoting the revolution may be a living cultural current in Egypt all her life – perhaps the name will be a constant inspiration and a spur to action.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> An Egyptian man, caught up in enthusiasm over the revolt against Mubarak, and mindful of the role that social media played in its success, has named his newborn daughter Facebook. One's first reaction is "poor little thing", but after all, worst case, they are syllables in a foreign language – better than many names one could think of. And besides, awareness of the role of Facebook pages in promoting the revolution may be a living cultural current in Egypt all her life – perhaps the name will be a constant inspiration and a spur to action.


Oh good god, poor child, although I too can appreciate the sentiment behind the name. You're right, her name could be something far worse, is there an egyptian equivalent of the name Chardonnay (and yes where I work at the moment there are poor unfortunate children with such awful names!)?

My friend's son was born on the day Mubarak stepped down, I doubt any of his egyptian relatives will forget his birthday in a hurry.


----------

